# Rehire after quitting



## Q4ismy13threason (Apr 25, 2022)

This might be a stupid question, but does anyone know what the rehire policy is? 
I quit target less than a month ago because of the crappy work environment. Worked out my full 2 weeks, left on good terms I think (no one in HR/management ever said anything to me, but I was honest in my exit survey and I probably wasn’t very nice about it). 
Anyways, my new job is alright but unfortunately it does not give health insurance like I originally thought it did. The work environment is nicer and less stressful, but my bank account will get destroyed if I don’t have health insurance through an employer. What are the chances that target will re-hire me?


----------



## Guest Avocado (Apr 25, 2022)

You have to wait either three months or six months after leaving to come back to Target. Different sources say different things on the matter. As long as there's an opening and you're not marked non-rehireable, (considering you put in your two weeks, you shouldn't be,) you can easily get hired again.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Apr 25, 2022)

Q4ismy13threason said:


> This might be a stupid question, but does anyone know what the rehire policy is?
> I quit target less than a month ago because of the crappy work environment. Worked out my full 2 weeks, left on good terms I think (no one in HR/management ever said anything to me, but I was honest in my exit survey and I probably wasn’t very nice about it).
> Anyways, my new job is alright but unfortunately it does not give health insurance like I originally thought it did. The work environment is nicer and less stressful, but my bank account will get destroyed if I don’t have health insurance through an employer. What are the chances that target will re-hire me?


Yes you can get hired back if you left on good terms, I don't know who reads the exit survey but if it's your HR then depending on how not nice you were they may breeze over your application.

I think it's 3 months you have to wait. But if you are looking to get rehired for benefits, you start back at the beginning for service time.  So in order to qualify for benefits you have to reach all of those requirements all over.  Also if you were working a lot of hours they probably already found someone to take your job, so you will probably have to find a new job to do and prove yourself worthy of full time hours again.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 25, 2022)

Please learn from this experience. Questions to ask at the interview for a new job.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 26, 2022)

You can get reinstated, but depending on what you said in your exit interview, they might not want you back. They also may have replaced you, and don't have room for you. 

In your situation, you would speak directly to someone from your store (HR, TL, ETL) rather than apply. Be prepared to explain why you had such bad things to say on your exit interview, yet still want to come back.  "I need the insurance" is not going to do it.


----------



## Dream Baby (Apr 26, 2022)

IMHO I would never go back to previous employer.

You left because of a crappy work environment but since its only been a month HAS ANYTHING CHANGED in that regard?


----------



## jackandcat (May 10, 2022)

You will lose all of the longevity based benefits and be starting all over.
If you are in a part of the US where there is intense competition for retail workers, definitely interview at some other stores and if you interview at Target be prepared to negotiate hard for a higher pay rate. This is critical precisely because you've "forfeited" and gone back to year zero with Target, ask for more money or better yet consider actually working somewhere else that offers earlier and better benefits.
P.S.  Depending on how desperate your Target is for a good-quality and dependable hire, don't underestimate your ability to push for a nice pay hike. If they won't budge, really think long and hard if coming back to Target is worth it.


----------



## Clintasha12 (May 10, 2022)

Those are questions to ask in interviews so you know whether the job is a good fit for you. It's 3 months I think for benefits to kick in and that's if you work the required hours to receive benefits. Do you think it's wise to return to a job you didn't like solely because the health benefits were good? What if you don't get all the same benefits you did before?Something to consider.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 11, 2022)

Clintasha12 said:


> Those are questions to ask in interviews so you know whether the job is a good fit for you. It's 3 months I think for benefits to kick in and that's if you work the required hours to receive benefits. Do you think it's wise to return to a job you didn't like solely because the health benefits were good? What if you don't get all the same benefits you did before?Something to consider.


Great point.

I would apply to other retailers and ask how long for it is for benefits to start.


----------

